
Show HN: Irish Vacation Generator - kaniskode
https://bemoreirish.com/irish-vacation-generator/
======
kaniskode
Hi HN,

In anticipation of St. Patrick's day tomorrow I made an Irish vacation
generator, and a Leprechaun name generator. I was looking for an excuse to
mess around with
[https://mapstyle.withgoogle.com/](https://mapstyle.withgoogle.com/).

Hope you get a kick out of it, and have a happy Friday!

Cheers

